# Old Fish Mounts ??



## boneheadmike (Jan 17, 2010)

I have several old salt water fish mounts (marlin-sailfish ??) that a friend asked me to store for him a few years ago. He passed away unexpectedly and I still have the mounts. They appear to be in pretty good condition, meaning they aren't all broken up. However the paint, skin or whatever is peeling off the sides and they look pretty shabby. Can they be redone, and would it be worth doing ?? I am not interested in doing them for myself but it always amazes me what some people want or will do. Or should I just dispose of them ??

Any ideas will be appreciated

Mike T


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

If you want them re-done it can be done. It depends how much damage and how far you want to take the resorations as far as the cost. Put a list of what you have up and you might be able to sell them if you don't want to restore them.


----------



## boneheadmike (Jan 17, 2010)

Duxdog
Thanks for the information on restoring them. Maybe next winter I'll try and sell them on Craig's list or someplace.

Mike


----------

